# Solved: Windows Media Encoder video problem



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

When I first started using WME just a few days ago, I could choose both a video and audio devices for encoding--I could check both boxes and choose the corresponding device on my machine.

At that time I only used the audio, and so I unchecked the video option. But now I am unable to choose a video device. WME won't let me re-check the box.. I don't know what happened: didn't uninstall anything, relocate anything.

I have been trying to fix the problem literaly for hours! I've gone through the entire configuration of WME. Among other things, I have tried uninstalling then reinstalling WME. At the same time, Microsoft isn't much help: their Windows Media pages do not discuss this problem. The Knowledge Database turns up zero.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Which version are you using, and what is the version of Windows you are using?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

i am having trouble with this program aswell. i have version 7.01.00.3055 of Windows Media Encoder.

everytime i try to convert a file, (when i browse to the file i want to convert and click open) the program performs an illegal operation. the file that causes it is:

Wmesrcwp.dll

how can i fix this problem? plz help some1.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya Massacher

Which version of Windows are you running? Also, lets see the version of DirectX.

Go to Run and type DXDIAG
In the first tab will be the version.

Have you tried an uninstall/reinstall of the Media Encoder?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Hiya Massacher
> 
> Which version of Windows are you running? Also, lets see the version of DirectX.
> ...


i am using Windows 98 Second Edition 4.10.2222 A
i am using Direct X 9.0 (4.09.0000.0900)

yes i have tried an uninstall/reinstall of the Media Encoder and it didn't help at all. the same error keeps happening.

here is a copy of the error message when the illegal operation happens:

WMENC caused an invalid page fault in
module WMESRCWP.DLL at 0167:5400a6e0.
Registers:
EAX=00000001 CS=0167 EIP=5400a6e0 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=0062a854 SS=016f ESP=0062a700 EBP=0062a820
ECX=000009cf DS=016f ESI=00000000 FS=4ccf
EDX=0062a818 ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 08 52 50 89 7d f8 89 7d fc 89 7d f4 ff 51 28 
Stack dump:
00000000 00000000 0077a280 00000000 00409908 0062a744 7ff21955 00400000 00000000 0062a758 81764f24 00428cd4 d444dfc0 0062a758 bff7a10e bff7b326


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Which version of Internet Explorer have you got? To find out, go to About | Help, and post the full number, eg: 6.0.2800.1106 etc

Also, go to Windows Update, and see if there are amy updates:

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/

Also, lets see whats running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Okay
> 
> Which version of Internet Explorer have you got? To find out, go to About | Help, and post the full number, eg: 6.0.2800.1106 etc
> ...


i have IE v5.00.2919.6307IS or 15, i'm not sure if the last two characters r numbers or letters.

here r the progs:

ps2rate	Startup Group	C:\ps2rate\PS2RATE.EXE 200 1
Taskbar Display Controls	Registry (Per-User Run)	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
Magic Install...	Registry (Machine Run)	D:\SETUP.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
WheelMouse	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Dual Wheel Mouse\4DMAIN.EXE -startup
Tweak UI	Registry (Machine Run)	RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
NvCplDaemon	Registry (Machine Run)	RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
nwiz	Registry (Machine Run)	nwiz.exe /install
RegKillTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\ELABORATE BYTES\DVD REGION KILLER\REGKILLTRAY.EXE
AvconsoleEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
VsecomrEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
VsStatEXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
McAfeeWebScanX	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.Exe
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Vshwin32EXE	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
McAfeeWebScanX	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.Exe /RUNSERVICES

I disable the Virus Scanner and the DVD Region Killer before i start Windows Media Encoder if that helps.

and i am *not* on-line when i do encoding so why should it matter what version of IE i have?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Lets look at that list.....

ps2rate: Not sure. something for the mouse?

Taskbar Display Controls: Only appears in MSCONFIG if you have a Display Settings icon in the System Tray allowing resolution changes on the fly. Can also be disabled under Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced -> General. Also appears if you have Win95 with the QuickRes "Powertoy" installed. Not needed.

Magic Install: Could be part of Magic DeskTop, not sure.

LoadPowerProfile: Keep

ScanRegistry: keep

TaskMonitor: The Task Monitor checks the disk-access patterns of programs when they are started and stores this information in log files in the Applog folder. Task Monitor also records the number of times you use a program. The Disk Defragmenter tool uses this information to optimize your hard disk so that programs that you use frequently are loaded faster. Not required - but can be useful. Up to you.

SystemTray: keep

WheelMouse: Mouse software for "Fellowes" Wheelman mouse. Has caused some users problems but shouldn't be needed if you don't use any enhanced features it may provide. Up to you.

Tweak UI: Restores settings that can't be retained if you have Microsoft's Tweak UI "powertoy" installed. Up to you.

NvCplDaemon: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards. Disable if you overclock your card. Up to you.

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system. Not needed.

RegKillTray: Not sure.

AvconsoleEXE: From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x and Dr Solomon's VirusScan. Used to schedule regular scans. If you don't have scans scheduled you don't need it. Up to you.

VsecomrEXE: From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x. This executable is responsible for the periodic "update" prompts. Not needed.

Vshwin32EXE: From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x and Dr Solomon's VirusScan. Communicates between VSSTAT.EXE and the VShield System Scan module. Can be started automatically or available via Start -> Programs. Personally, I disable "System Scan" via the Vshield icon leaving only "E-mail", "Download" and "Internet filter" enabled. System Scan checks for on Run, Copy, Create and Rename which slows things dramatically. Keep

VsStatEXE: From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x and Dr Solomon's VirusScan. Handles program communication among VShield components, displays VShield icon. Can be started automatically or available via Start -> Programs. Personally, I disable "System Scan" via the Vshield icon leaving only "E-mail", "Download" and "Internet filter" enabled. System Scan checks for on Run, Copy, Create and Rename which slows things dramatically. Keep

McAfeeWebScanX: From McAfee VirusScan up to version 4.x. Provides functionality for VShield Download Scan and Internet Filter modules. Enables internet scanning. Guards against malicious ActiveX programs, etc. Keep

LoadQM: Loads the MSN Queue Manager. Note that disabling this can sometimes prevent internet sharing working on Win2K Pro SP2. Reports also suggest that removing it will re-enable internet access - hence the "users choice" recommendation. If you have problems leave it, otherwise I recommend you disable it.



Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

i will try that. i will get back to u when i have done it. 

i didn't know that AvconsoleEXE is not needed. i thought that McAfee VirusScan needed all the components to run. also i didn't know that VsecomrEXE is not needed either. i was wondering why the message telling me to update VirusScan was coming up. u see i use the DAT updates which don't require the auto-update feature. so i can disable these 2 components of McAfee VirusScan and the program will still work?

i don't know what Magic Install is either. i don't even know how i got this program or what it does. 

yes ps2rate is for the mouse. it boosts the refresh rate of the mouse which allows the mouse cursor to move faster.

i use WheelMouse b/c without it the mouse wheel doesn't work. it is the driver for the mouse to enable the scroll wheel, both the vertical and horizontal scroll wheel.

RegKillTray automatically selects a DVD region for an inserted disc. region can also be changed to any of the 6 regions.

will the graphics card still work if i disable NvCplDaemon? i thought that it needs to run in order for the graphics card to work.

eta: i tried what u said and disabled the following:

Magic Install
AvconsoleEXE
VsecomrEXE
LoadQM

i left the other programs checked, but i exit RegKillTray since i only use that when playing DVDs on the computer. the illegal operation still occurs so disabling the programs had no effect at all except for a slight speed increase during windows load.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello again,

I originally started this thread. Sorry for the absence--I had to change ISPs, so couldn't continue.

Anyways, the same problem is still happening: Windows Media Encoder won't allow me to select a video device.


> Which version are you using, and what is the version of Windows you are using?


I'm currently using WME 7.1, but the problem also happens with WME 9. WinXP operating system.

One more odd thing: WME won't even let me choose a file to encode. It shows 'browse file' (or something similar), but won't allow me to search for a file.

Thanks for the continuing attention.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Massacher: The first one, AvconsoleEXE, is up to you, as some people like updating virus programs manually. The other one is just for the prompts, so if you update manually, its not needed either. If Mcafee fails to work after unticking those options, you can always re-tick them again.

NvCplDaemon is for when you want to tweak the clocking on your video card. Its entirely up to you, so leaving it there is okay 

As you don't know what Magic Install is, you could try unticking the box, and see what happens.

Curly: Just for the sheer heck of it, what do you have running at startup?

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> Curly: Just for the sheer heck of it, what do you have running at startup?


I tried your Run>msinfo32 method, but it doesn't work. I'm using WinXP. What's the method for it?


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, I was able to copy msinfo32.exe from another computer to this computer's desktop, and run it. Evidentally, my WinXP computer doesn't have it. What is the correct directory for it? What directory should I place it in?

Here is a list of my startup items:

ZoneAlarm Pro	c:\progra~1\zonela~1\zoneal~1\zapro.exe -nopopup	All Users	Common Startup
ccApp	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccapp.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ccRegVfy	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccregvfy.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	DESKTOP\One	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

If you cannot get it to run via Run, the other place is:

Start | programs| Accesories | System Tools | System Information

XP should have it, as I have it and its there for me

Your startup list looks pretty clean, though.

Are you using a video capture card? If you're not sure, lets see the IRQ's, and we'll see if there's one in there.

Go to Run, or the long route, and type MSINFO32
On the left choose hardware Rescorces, IRQ. Copy/paste the list here.

Or, you can have a look here and see if yours is listed:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/service_provider/hardware/default.aspx

Also, go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Are there any yellow !'s in there?

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> XP should have it, as I have it and its there for me


Yeah, my computer has it. But it just doesn't run. Could I copy msinfo32 from another computer, and place it in the proper directory for my WinXP computer?

This msinfo32 thing is a bit off topic. Would you prefer that I start a new thread, or could we discuss it here?


> Are you using a video capture card? If you're not sure, lets see the IRQ's, and we'll see if there's one in there.


I don't think I am, but here's the IRQ list anyway. (On a side note, another computer that's using WinME is able to encode a screen capture just fine using WME. It doesn't have a capture card.)

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 5	Intel(r) 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller	OK
IRQ 6	Standard floppy disk controller	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System	OK
IRQ 9	NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 OK
IRQ 10	Adaptec AHA-2930CU PCI SCSI Controller	OK
IRQ 10	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller	OK
IRQ 10	Intel(r) 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller	OK
IRQ 11	3Com 3CSOHO Fast Ethernet Adapter	OK
IRQ 12	Microsoft PS/2 Mouse	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE Channel	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE Channel	OK



> Also, go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Are there any yellow !'s in there?


 Nope, no yellow !'s.

I take it that a 'Video Capture Card' is different from a 'Video Card', in my case NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420? If I am correct, aren't video capture cards only for 'capturing' video from some external device and uploading it to a computer? I'm only trying to do a screen capture of data that's already on the computer.

Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The MSINFO32.exe is located in c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSINFO

Least, it does in mine 

Is that where yours is? Also, rightclick on the file that you have and choose properties. Is Read Only ticked?

You're right about the capture cards, just digging thru some things at Microsoft.

Now, I don't have the program, so this is a bit blind for me.

What is in the programs folder, in Windows Explorer? Are there any Dat or Log files? Also, are there some other exe's?

Also, and this may/may not be a long shot, but go to Run and type REGEDIT

Try looking at 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft

And expand to Media Encoder. Whats showing on the right?

To close the registry, just click the X. Don't edit or delete anything in there.

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> Is that where yours is? Also, rightclick on the file that you have and choose properties. Is Read Only ticked?


 Yes, that's where its located. No, Read Only wasn't checked. I checked it, but that didn't help.



> What is in the programs folder, in Windows Explorer? Are there any Dat or Log files? Also, are there some other exe's?


 No, no DAT or LOG files. But, it has the following files. WMENC.EXE is the actual Windows Media Encoder.

_instENC.exe
_unrmENC.exe
EULA.TXT
GOODBYE.WMV
Intermission.wmv
MSPSHELL.DLL
WELCOME.WMV
WMENC.EXE
WMENCAGT.EXE
WMENCENG.DLL
WMENCLOC.DLL
WMEOSPPG.DLL
WMESRCWP.DLL
WMEX.DLL
WMMV.EXE
WMPREVU.DLL

And the following directories, each with several files:

Lang
Profiles
redist
RemAdmin



> Also, and this may/may not be a long shot, but go to Run and type REGEDIT


 Its showing Type:REG_SZ Data:Value Not Set

Thanks again


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Curly*:
> 
> One more odd thing: WME won't even let me choose a file to encode. It shows 'browse file' (or something similar), but won't allow me to search for a file.


this is the same sort of problem i am having. i can browse to a file i want to encode but as soon as i click on the file and then on the open button the program performs an illegal operation. is the browse button greyed out for u Curly?


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> is the browse button greyed out for u Curly?


 Yes, it is.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Curly:_
> *Yes, it is. *


it could be that the file or files u r trying to encode r read only in which case the program won't let u select them. or it could be that the encoder executable (Wmenc.exe) is read only which would mean the same thing. other than that i don't know why it won't let u select a file to encode.

r u using the wizard to try and encode a video or not? i am using the wizard and it won't let me get past the browse screen. i mean i can select a file to encode but as soon as i do that (select and press the open button) it crashes on me with the error message that i have already posted earlier on in this thread.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> it could be that the file or files u r trying to encode r read only


 Actually, it won't even let me _search_ for files to encode. It shows 'browse for files...' in the pulldown, but I cannot choose anything.


> or it could be that the encoder executable (Wmenc.exe) is read only


 No, it isn't checked read-only. I'm trying to run it in the exact format that it was installed.


> r u using the wizard to try and encode a video or not?


 Yes, I do try using the wizard to encode. But, it also happens when I do not use the wizard. The wizard does not seem to make a difference.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Curly:_
> *Actually, it won't even let me search for files to encode. It shows 'browse for files...' in the pulldown, but I cannot choose anything.*


pulldown?  isn't it just a button not a pulldown option?

hmmm this is a tough one. i don't know what could be causing what u r experiencing to happen. i think *eddie5659* might be able to help both u and me since he seems to know more about WME than us.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

I was having the same problem and kept looking around on this board. I found an older post and it had this website in it. I downloaded the encoder and even though it has a bit of a sloppy interface (use the custom settings when the wizard first comes up) it can convert .AVI's to .ASF's. It's not a .WMV but it was good enough for what I needed. I think you can also just change the file extension once you've converted it from .ASF to .WMV and it should work the same way. It's not true .WMV conversion, but it works. I use it in tandem with TMPGEnc to change my MPEG's into .AVI's and then switch to the Windows Media Encoder to change my .AVI's to .ASF's. I am running Windows 98 and it still works. Hope that helps. Here are the links:

http://www.neda.net.ir/downloads/downloads_recyclebin.shtml

Download the first Windows Media Technologies 4.1 (Encoder) from Neda. Not from Microsoft.

http://www.tmpgenc.net/e_main2.html

A nice free encoder.

Good luck!

- Josh


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

thanx for the that *Kenshiro88*. i will try those programs. do they allow u to put in ur own copyright/author details? also how good does it compress the .AVI to an .ASF. with WME when it worked i got a 300+MB .AVI file down to about 20MB without hardly any loss in quality. the program u suggested, is it able to compress it about that much.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

There are different levels of compression to choose from, but I didn't play with them too much yet. I've used two levels. 

1. The default 10kbps 11KHz, mono
2. The 32kbps, 32 KHz, stereo

all with the Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3.

Number 1 reduced the size to about 1/4 of the original, but it suffered a small frame rate loss. I'm not that great of a judge of framerate, but it looks like around an 8-10 frame loss.

Number 2 reduced the size to about 1/2 of the original, but it also lost around 5-7 frames. One thing I am not sure about is if the different codecs make a difference.

These were .AVI's that I converted from .MPEG's not using the highest quality, so the .AVI's weren't 100% to begin with. I can convert an .MPEG to a higher quality .AVI (which has a HUGE file size compared to the original .MPEG) and try that. There is still much experimenting to do to find the best way. I will try a few more things and get back to you on what works best for me.

As far as authoring goes, it doesn't look like you can do it with the .ASF encoder, but you can fully author your AVI's using TMPGEnc.

- Josh


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

thanx for that info. i tried converting an .AVI to an .ASF and the file size didn't reduce much.

it is suprising that when u used the Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3 that u lost some frames.

and yes different codecs do make a difference to the file size. the Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V3 is one of the higher quality codecs in that the video quality hardly degrades or loses frames/quality.

as for authoring i meant to be able to put my name, the date i encoded it and my web address into the file's info which shows up when it is played in Windows Media Player. and i already have software that allows me to author an .AVI into a VCD file which is what TMPGEnc does from the looks of the predefined profiles, and since it is only a 30 day trial it isn't much use to me but thanx for mentioning it. 

have u tried using VirtualDub to convert your .MPEGs to .AVIs b/c this program allows u to. but u can't do it the other way around eg. convert an .AVI to an .MPEG.

once again thanx for ur help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, posted a question in the newsgroups for you.

http://communities.microsoft.com/Ne...013501c3383c%2494372120%[email protected]%3E

But, when it arrives in Google, thats the one I'll keep an eye on 

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Okay, posted a question in the newsgroups for you.
> 
> http://communities.microsoft.com/Ne...013501c3383c%2494372120%[email protected]%3E
> ...


 u mean it will show up on google if i do a search for it or is it on the microsoft newsgroup? can i check the newsgroup or is it only certain members that can go on the newsgroup


----------



## LLayr (Jun 20, 2003)

DirX9.0 was buggy, either upgrade it or uninstall it. ensure that media rights management is off. do either of these help?


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LLayr:_
> *DirX9.0 was buggy, either upgrade it or uninstall it. ensure that media rights management is off. do either of these help? *


how do i un-install DirectX 9.0 without re-installing windows and what is media rights management?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Not sure about the uninstalling of DirectX, but you could try reinstalling DirectX 9 again, over the top.

Thing is, wonder if Curly is on that version, or still 8.

Does the file that you're trying to open, run okay in Media Player?

In WME, can you get to Custom configuration? If so, is there anyway you can import video that way?

As I say, still learning about Encoder, without the program itself 

No replies yet on the newsgroups, and its not in Google yet, may never get there. Still, I'll keep checking back, but you can click the link above, to see it.

Massacher: Not sure if I've asked this, but have you tried in SafeMode? The same to Curly.

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> Thing is, wonder if Curly is on that version, or still 8.


 I'm using ver 9. I tried reinstalling it--no joy. Video wouldn't work when I had ver 8 either.



> In WME, can you get to Custom configuration? If so, is there anyway you can import video that way?


 If that question is for me: I can go to Session | Properties | Check the Video box | Highlight the proper session | Click Change. But again, the pulldown only shows 'Browse for file...' It won't let me select anything: no file or 'Screen Capture' function.


> Not sure if I've asked this, but have you tried in SafeMode? The same to Curly.


 Safe Mode doesn't help. As a matter of fact, it makes everything worse--in Safe Mode, I cannot even select an audio device.

Thanks.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

Massacher and Curly,

I'm still trying to figure this out too. Even though I can compress and convert my files, I'm not satisfied. Since I installed Windows Media Encoder on another computer running Windows ME and it worked fine, and I saw the quality of the encoding, I am determined once again to get it to work on my computer. I'm trying now to figure something out with that .DLL file that seems to be causing all the problems. On the computer running Windows ME, I have an earlier version of Direct X 8.0 Media Displayer or something like that, but I doubt that has anything to do with it. I'll get back to you if I figure anything out.

Now I have a question for you guys. Do you know how to convert a .VM1 file to anything else more manageable? A .VM1 file is a Panasonic SD Voice File and I can't seem to get it to play on anything else but the Panasonic SD players, nor can I find any program that will convert it to an .MP3, .WAV, .AAC, or anything else. This probably isn't the place to post this type of question, but I don't know what it falls under. Any suggestions?

This is the device I am using to create the .VM1 files: http://www.panasonic.com/consumer_electronics/ewear/sd_av.asp

It records audio onto the SD card, but I can't play them on my computer when I take them off of the card, and the included software (SD-MovieStage 2.0 and SD-Jukebox 3.0, which are pretty featureless programs) doesn't seem to have a way to do it either:

Any help or guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.

- JOSH


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenshiro88:_
> *Massacher and Curly,
> 
> I'm still trying to figure this out too. Even though I can compress and convert my files, I'm not satisfied. Since I installed Windows Media Encoder on another computer running Windows ME and it worked fine, and I saw the quality of the encoding, I am determined once again to get it to work on my computer. I'm trying now to figure something out with that .DLL file that seems to be causing all the problems. On the computer running Windows ME, I have an earlier version of Direct X 8.0 Media Displayer or something like that, but I doubt that has anything to do with it. I'll get back to you if I figure anything out.
> ...


here is some info about Panasonic SD Voice Files:

PC Link Function with Included USB Reader/Writer
After you record onto an SD Memory Card, you can transfer files to an SD-compatible PC1 through the included USB Reader/Writer. With this function, you can save audio files in folders, edit them, and also convert them into .wav files to attach to email messages.

for more info click the link below, i hope this helps. i don't know what model u have but it looks like the sort of thing ur talking about.

http://www.panasonic.com/consumer_electronics/portable_audio/sd_recorders.asp


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

> *here is some info about Panasonic SD Voice Files:
> 
> PC Link Function with Included USB Reader/Writer
> After you record onto an SD Memory Card, you can transfer files to an SD-compatible PC1 through the included USB Reader/Writer. With this function, you can save audio files in folders, edit them, and also convert them into .wav files to attach to email messages.
> ...




Thanks. I will look into that. Panasonic must be able to give me this PC Link Function software for free...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly

This bit:



> But again, the pulldown only shows 'Browse for file...' It won't let me select anything: no file or 'Screen Capture' function


When you get the Browse For File, can you browse and click on the file you want, and then open it?


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Curly
> 
> This bit:
> ...


yes i can. at the moment when i click open that's when it crashes.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenshiro88:_
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will look into that. Panasonic must be able to give me this PC Link Function software for free... [/B]


u should be able to download that software off the site. didn't ur Panasonic SD Voice unit thingy come with the PC Link software? i would think that when purchasing any computer hardware u get the required software for it. hmmph weird.

eta: i installed DirectX 9 again, over the top of itself but zero joy, the same error keeps happening.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> When you get the Browse For File, can you browse and click on the file you want, and then open it?


 Once again, no I cannot browse and click a file. The pulldown only shows 'Browse for file...' when I click on the arrow to the right. It offers no way to search through any drives or directories or files.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

Regarding WME 7.1, I changed the filename of the problematic Wmencsrcwp.dll file and now I get a new error message:

*WMENC caused an invalid page fault in
module WMV8DMOE.DLL*

When I checked this new WMV8DMOE.DLL's properties, it says under VERSION that the Product Name is Microsoft (R) NetShow. I do not knowingly use Microsoft NetShow nor do I want to if I don't have to. Is it ok to delete or alter the filename, like I did the other one, so I can get around it? I am always wary of tampering with .DLL files since last time I completely killed my registry and had to start from scratch.

- JOSH


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

Massacher,

I did it! I finally got it working on mine!

I followed the location to C:\WINDOWS\System and deleted the *wmv8dmoe.dll* file that was associated with Microsoft NetShow. Now my WME works fine and I haven't noticed any other problems yet.

Hope this works for you also.

- JOSH


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to tell you what I changed the first Wmencsrcwp.dll to.

When you go to look at the file in C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder and you check the properties of Wmensrcwp.dll, under VERSION it says the original filename was: *WMESrcWp.dll*, so that's what I changed it back to.

After I did that, I got that new message about the wmv8dmoe.dll file.

Delete that wmv8dmoe.dll file and you should be set.

Good luck.

- JOSH


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

thanx, i'll try that and hopefully it works. strange how a file that has nothing to do with it was causing all the problems. i really hope when deleting the file wmv8dmoe.dll fixes the problem. so i don't have to rename the wmesrcwp.dll file? i just need to delete the wmv8dmoe.dll file. man, u r key for fixing the problem.

eta:



> Is it ok to delete or alter the filename, like I did the other one, so I can get around it? I am always wary of tampering with .DLL files since last time I completely killed my registry and had to start from scratch.


u *should always* backup the file u delete before deleting it, that way u can always restore it in case it stuffs up ur system.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

I decided to just move the file and it worked the same. Thanks for the advice.

- JOSH


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

i tried what u said *Kenshiro88* but it didn't work. the same error keeps happening. i renamed the wmesrcwp.dll file to WMESrcWp.dll but zero joy. i also deleted the wmv8dmoe.dll but once again zero joy. there was one difference though from what u said. when i looked at the properties of the wmv8dmoe.dll file, under version it said Microsoft® Windows Media Services not Microsoft (R) NetShow, weird huh?

u said that u renamed the file Wmensrcwp.dll to WMESrcWp.dll but the file Wmensrcwp.dll doesn't exist on my system. r u sure u didn't mispell the file name? it looks like u may have b/c the file name doesn't have an 'n' in it.


----------



## Gery (Jun 27, 2003)

Can someone comment on these two items with respect to the problems discussed in this thread: Media Rights Management and the Media Services...

I do not have the same problem as what is being discussed here but it may be related. I am not able to use the Media Encoder 9 to encode capture video from a frame grabber. I discovered that a filter graph needs to be instantiated so that at least the wizards will not fail but I am at the point where there is either a matching of parameter problem between the Encoder and Filter Graph or the above mentioned items. My error is:

"One or all of the specified sources are not working properly. Check that the sources are configured correctly. (0xC00D1B8A)".

The main question concerning Media Services and Media Rights Management include is that different components in the SDK can be installed separately. Therefore, how can we discover any dependencies such as the Encoder dependent on any Media Services that may be required to be installed?


Thanks,
Gery


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

It couldn't fix my problem either. 

Hopefully this thread hasn't become so long that the original subject has been forgotten.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

Massacher,

I'm sorry. I spelled the filename wrong the first time and I continued to copy and paste the error in further posts. The original file was *wmesrcwp.dll* (sans 'n').

That _is_ weird that the wmv8dmoe.dll file's properties were changed. What version of Windows Media Player and Internet Explorer are you running? I still have Windows Media Player 6.4.07.1119. I'm not exactly sure what Microsoft NetShow is a part of. I remember seeing it once, perhaps during my installation of Internet Explorer 6.0.2600.0000, or maybe it had something to do with Microsoft Netmeeting for webcams (which I never use).

I will continue to scour the internet to see if I can help solve this problem. I will also go look at the discrepancies between my computer running Windows 98, and the other computer running Windows ME that had no problems to begin with, to see if I can figure something else out.

- JOSH


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Going back to the beginning, and having a read. Lets work with Curly first, and if we solve his, then we'll try the same with Massacher.

Now, this Browse thing. Is it the same directory that you're trying each time? If so, move one of your media files to another folder in Windows explorer, then see if you can open it then.

When I asked about the Dat files, you may not have them to show up. Go to Windows Explorer. Tools | options. View tab.

Tick Show Hidden Files and Folders. Make sure that Hide Extensions for Known File Types is unticked. Apply and OK.

Now, go back to the Programs Folder, for WME, and see if there are any Dats or Logs there.

When you went to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft

And expand to Media Encoder. Whats showing on the right?

You said that it was showing Its showing Type:REG_SZ Data:Value Not Set

were there any other folders in the WME folder?

Now, have a look at one of the files you're trying to open. make sure it plays in WMP. Then, make sure its not set to Read Only.

Are the files that you're trying to open AVI's, WMA or a mixture of both?

Have you got all the latest updates from Microsoft?

This is the news message, on Google:

http://groups.google.com/groups?dq=...r&[email protected]

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Eddie,

Thanks for all the help. You asked several questions--hopefully I answered them all below:



> Now, this Browse thing. Is it the same directory that you're trying each time? If so, move one of your media files to another folder in Windows explorer, then see if you can open it then.


 I think our signals are a little crossed. I'm not trying to encode an actual file. I'm trying to 'Broadcast a live event from attached devices or computer screen'. I'm trying to encode a screen capture, so I don't need to access a directory. WME offers a function to encode a live screen capture, and to broadcast it where anyone with permission may connect to view it via your public or private IP address. According to the WME directions, my pulldown that only shows 'Browse for file...' is also supposed to give an option for screen capture.


> Now, go back to the Programs Folder, for WME, and see if there are any Dats or Logs there.


 No, the Encoder directory does not have any DAT or LOG files, hidden or otherwise.


> were there any other folders in the WME folder?


 Yes. The folders are: Lang, Profiles, redist, RemAdmin. In case you are wondering, these folders do not have any DAT or LOG files either.


> Have you got all the latest updates from Microsoft?


 Yes.


> This is the news message, on Google:
> http://groups.google.com/[email protected]


 Yeah, thanks. I saw the post in the group. However, no one has replied.

This is evidentally the strangest problem to happen with WME. Too bad the makers of it (Microsoft) won't help! Perhaps that's a good sign to abandon it, and to avoid any paid software related to Windows Media?

Again, the Screen Capture function works on a system with WinME. Is a 'screen capture codec' included on WinXP? If so, perhaps my system is missing it?

Thanks again. I hope we'll find a solution.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenshiro88:_
> *Massacher,
> 
> I'm sorry. I spelled the filename wrong the first time and I continued to copy and paste the error in further posts. The original file was wmesrcwp.dll (sans 'n').
> ...


i am running Windows Media Player v9.00.00.2980 and i am running Internet Explorer v5.00.2919.6307IS but i don't have Internet Explorer running when i try to encode a file. i think netmeeting is part of Internet Explorer b/c i have installed IE many times and it does appear as an option to install but i think i chose not to install it since i don't really need it and this is maybe why the properties of the wmv8dmoe.dll file showed up differently on my system.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay Curly

Just trying to get my head round this, as I don't actually have the program myself 

Is this what you're trying to do:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnwmt/html/tvlive_encoder.asp

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

The _idea_ of broadcasting is similar. But, that's where the similarities end.

The most obvious differences are:

(1) It doesn't discuss doing a screen capture--the directions seem to imply the encoding of data from external sources.

(2) My WME does not show any of the options that its referring to: Welcome screen, Input source screen, Capture source screen, etc.

What version of WME is this referring to? The commonly advertised versions are 7.1 and 9.

One thing that I did notice: it says that "you can use Microsoft Windows® 95, Windows 98, or Windows NT®". I'm using WinXP, so maybe that's why it doesn't work? Strange that their newest encoders wouldn't work with XP.

If you want to see the application first hand, you can download it here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/wm7/encoder.aspx


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Curly:_
> ...One thing that I did notice: it says that "you can use Microsoft Windows® 95, Windows 98, or Windows NT®". I'm using WinXP, so maybe that's why it doesn't work? Strange that their newest encoders wouldn't work with XP.[/URL] [/B]


umm... yeah WME 7.1 is for Microsoft Windows® 95, Windows 98, or Windows NT® and WME 9 is for WinXP and Win2000. i know this for a fact since i tried installing WME 9 on my system and it says that it is *only* for WinXP and Win2000.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Actually, the Readme page says that Win 2000 is recommended for WME 7.1. However, it says nothing about Win XP--it doesn't say if it will work or not.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/WM7/encoder/readme.aspx

Regardless, I cannot get the screen capture option to work (or even appear) with WME 7.1 or 9. I have WMP 9 installed.

OS: Win XP


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Curly:_
> *Actually, the Readme page says that Win 2000 is recommended for WME 7.1. However, it says nothing about Win XP--it doesn't say if it will work or not.
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/WM7/encoder/readme.aspx
> 
> ...


r u just trying to take a screencapture? if so u can just use the print screen key or a combination of the alt+print screen keys. if that doesn't work download HypersnapDX


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> r u just trying to take a screencapture? if so u can just use the print screen key or a combination of the alt+print screen keys.


 Actually, I'm not trying to take a screenshot, or photo. I'm trying to broadcast a screen capture (almost like a movie) over my network. I want anyone with permission to access my private ip address to see a live video feed of things that are happening on my own computer.

For example: someone could open WMP, Open URL..., enter in Private IPort, and have a live view of selected windows on my computer. (Well, it won't exactly be live--there will be a slight delay due to encoding and bandwitdth.)


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Curly:_
> *Actually, I'm not trying to take a screenshot, or photo. I'm trying to broadcast a screen capture (almost like a movie) over my network. I want anyone with permission to access my private ip address to see a live video feed of things that are happening on my own computer.
> 
> For example: someone could open WMP, Open URL..., enter in Private IPort, and have a live view of selected windows on my computer. (Well, it won't exactly be live--there will be a slight delay due to encoding and bandwitdth.) *


that is beyond my knowledge, sorry.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, I've installed the program myself. The first screen shows a popup, which is the Wizard, asking what I want to do.

The options are:

Broadcast, capture or convert a file using the new Session Wizard
Custom encode
exist encode.

Do you get these options? 

Then, you get another set of options:

Broadcast a live event
Capture audio or video
Convert audio or video.

I assume its the first one.

Then, another window about Device Options. Video is ticked, and it says Screen Capture in it, from the drop down menu.

Then, the next screen, is Broadcast connection.




If you're not getting this wizard, but just the main program, go to Session | New Session Wizard.

Could you tell me if you see the above steps, and if so, where do you get stuck?

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

about my problem. i have installed DirectX 9.0a and it didn't help so i'm thinking it is not a conflict or error to do with DirectX


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

Hello all, I've been reading this discussion with interest as it appears I also have the same problem as Massacher. 

I have Windows Media Encoder Series 9, and Windows XP Home.
When I now try to convert a file, and click browse and select the file the crash occurs.

However, this had been working fine for 6 months, and I was able to encode many files, including using BatchEncode from the SDK. And then one morning it stopped working, and hasnt worked since.

I've also tried uninstalling/installing without luck. I havent changed my settings, although I wonder if the problem is happening due to the Windows Updates that keep occuring.

I too am stumped at this but just thought you'd like to know that this isnt an anomoly, and is happening to other users too.

Hope this problem can get fixed soon, as my hard disk is full of files I need to compress.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

i haven't been able to find a solution to this problem after trying everything that *eddie5659* has said to try with regard to my particular problem.

i also have lots of video files that i need to compress but i have burnt them to CD for the time being so as to free up some hard-drive space.

i think the best thing is to email Microsoft and tell them about this problem, and attach a copy of this topic to the email. what does every1 else think? it is their product after all so they should be able to fix the problem.

eta: *zicomerc* is it the same file, wmesrcwp.dll, that is causing u the problem?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Been away for a bit, but I've gone back thru this thread, and here's what we have done. We'll start with Massacher, as it may be an easier one......yeah, right 

Version 7 of WME, Win98, DirectX 9.0a
Convert on browse for files brings Wmesrcwp.dll error
Reinstalled
IE 5.00.2919.6307IS
Startup list 
Disabled Antivirus
Not online
Plays in WMP

Now, I have version 7 of WME installed, as it was like the blind leading the blind without it 

Also, I have XP.

Are you going to Session | Open, and once there, you should come up with this box:










Now, can you use the drop down arrow, that is labbeled Look in, or is that where the error and the freezing occurs?

Now, locate the Wmesrcwp.dll file, rightclick and choose Properties. Whats the version number?

Also, lets run Spybot, just to see:

Go here and download Spybot:

http://security.kolla.de/

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

you may have to run spybot more than once to clear everything

Remove everything pre-ticked in Red

I'll do a separate post for Curly 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly, this is what we have done:

V7.1 and 9, WinXP
Unable to select Video device
Cannot choose File to Encode
Startup
IRQ
No !'s in Device Manager
Browse greyed out
File Not Read Only
With/without wizard


Now, as I have it (7.1) and XP, all that you're trying to do should work on mine.

Looked in the Registry, and as I didn't have the pogram before, I was sending you to the wrong place 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools

Is the one you want to go to. Once there, expand to open up 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties

Now, I don't want you to change anything, I just want to see if you have any different ones to me.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\UseWiz

What is the Data Value?

The same with the following:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Audio

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Control

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Monitor

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Video1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Audio

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\HTTP

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\MBR

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Start

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1




There's not really alot, they are all in the same folder, as you can see. Just curios what the Data's are.

As I say, don't change anything, just close the registry by clicking the X as normal.



eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Hiya
> 
> Been away for a bit, but I've gone back thru this thread, and here's what we have done. We'll start with Massacher, as it may be an easier one......yeah, right
> ...


i don't use Session|Open, i use 'Broadcast, capture, or convert a file using the New Session Wizard' option. then i click on the 'Convert an audio or video file into a Windows Media file' option. then in the new session wizard dialog box it asks me to choose the 'file to convert' which i do and once i click on the open button the crash occurs. the 'file to create' box is automatically filled in once i select the file to convert.

the version of the wmesrcwp.dll is 7.01.00.3055

i am d/ling Spybot and will do the steps u said.

eta:

i did the steps and it cleared everything. i tried encoding again and it didn't work, the crash still occurs 

the virus scanner was enabled when i tried encoding but when i go off-line i will try again with it disabled and get back to u about what happens.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Is the file that you're trying to open an MPEG, or AVI?

eddie


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

My problem is the same as Massacher from what I've read.

I've tried opening AVI, MPEG or DAT file - it crashes when i press OK after browsing for the file.

However if I load a WMV file as a source file it doesnt crash - do u find this Massacher?


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

Also I've been using BatchEncoder from the SDK in the past which has worked fine, but because its connected to Windows Encoder it fails to work now. I get an error from BatchEncoder which is as follows:

Error: Encoder Prepare - Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

I think the application is not happy with the encoder - and cant find something and thus it wont encode.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Is the file that you're trying to open an MPEG, or AVI?
> 
> eddie *


i have tried both MPEGs and AVIs. the crash happens with both types.

and *zicomerc*, no i haven't tried loading a WMV file as the source since the whole point is that i want to compress AVIs and MPEGs into WMV files. loading a WMV file would probably also cause the crash to happen. also a WMV file is already compressed so it would be pointless to try and compress it more. and i am not being snippy, just making a point.

i have never used the SDK and don't plan to since i am not very knowledgeable about SDKs.


----------



## Kenshiro88 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry for the delay. My power supply burned out and I had some complications when fixing it.

I checked for any differences between the WME I installed on the computer running Windows ME (which had no problems) and the WME I installed on my computer running Windows 98 and I couldn't find anything that distinguished the two, nor can I figure out why one worked and the other didn't.

My guess is it has something to do with that faulty .dll file that has some kind of conflict either in location, filename, or with another file in the Windows 98 OS. Try working around those ideas. Mine still works, even though all I did was modify a filename and move another.

Josh


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

massacher, i know there's no point in loading WMV as the source file - but try it - see if the crash happens - because it didnt for me - and with MPEG and AVI it crashes - I just want to know if your problem is exactly like mine.

Dont worry about SDK, I just used an application that used all the WMEncoder attributes to create a batch job to save time on multiple encodes.


----------



## Cage72 (Nov 3, 2002)

I too have been having problems using WME. I'm wanting to Convert AVI to WMV, I'm not sure what the proper settings should be within the program..I tried doing it a few times..but it became too much of Headache. I'm wanting to Convert TV Shows that that are in avi to wmv for Freeing up space on my system. If anyone knows and can help me out with direction with how to use wme with the proper program settings to use with WME. PLEASE I would Greatly Appreciate it. THANKS IN ADVANCE

System Specs:

Intel P4 D845WN Mobo
Intel P4 1.5 CPU
640 SDRAM
Windows XP Home Edition


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Eddie,

I went to the registry entries that you specified, and here's what I found:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\UseWiz

Data Value: 1
--------------
I don't have any entries for the 9 others that you inquired about. I don't have a subkey for 'view' or 'wizard'. This is what I have:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Dialogs\Welcome

Data Value: 1
--------------
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\UseWiz

Data Value: 16

Thanks!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly

Is that for version 9 or 7.1? The entries are for 7.1, that I have given.

If it is 7.1, I know you've uninstalled and reinstalled before, but did you try a fresh download of the WME, and then try and install that one?

If not, try that. If its still the same as above, we may look at editing the registry, but we'll create a backup, just in case.

have a read thru this, before we do anything:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/199762382617

Its pretty straight forward.

As I have XP, and the 7.1 version, the subkeys should be the same as yours.

-------

zicomerc and Cage72 : have you tried a reinstall of WME? Also, lets see what you're running at startup:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Eddie,

My last post was with WME 7.1 installed on an XP system.

Yes, I've tried downloading a fresh install file from Microsoft, and the video source problem & reg subkey differences happen every time. In fact, I download a fresh WME installer every time I try to load it, whether I'm using ver 7.1 or 9. 

I'm familiar with how to create a backup of the registry. Perhaps a reg edit would be in order...

Thanks


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zicomerc:_
> *massacher, i know there's no point in loading WMV as the source file - but try it - see if the crash happens - because it didnt for me - and with MPEG and AVI it crashes - I just want to know if your problem is exactly like mine.
> 
> Dont worry about SDK, I just used an application that used all the WMEncoder attributes to create a batch job to save time on multiple encodes. *


i tried loading a WMV into the program and it didn't crash. it only crashes with AVIs and MPEGs. so it seems we do have the same sort of problem.

eta:

i have just checked the Microsoft site and they r no longer supporting WME 7.1. the date that they stopped supporting it is June 30 2003.

before i started using WME 7.1 i used a program called Windows Media On-Demand Producer which i think also was able to create WMV files. the version i used of this program was Version 4.0.0.85. does any1 know where i can get this program from. i have already tried a search on google and various other search engines and they all led me back to microsoft.com and it doesn't exist on there anymore. what i am asking for is if any1 knows an alternate d/l location for this progam.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay Curly, lets have a go...... 

I'll post the extra keys I have that you haven't. Also, I'll include the Data Values for each. If there are some that you already have, just ignore those.

One key I was confused with, is this one:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\UseWiz

You wrote it twice, with different values. Mine has a value of 1.

If you know how to edit the registry thats good. If not, do this.

On the folder that it needs to be in (the key), rightclick and choose New | Key. Then, rightclick on the right, and choose New | Dword.

The Type will always be REG_SZ, so leave that. 

But, if you already know, thats okay 



---


HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View

(Default) 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Archive

(Default) 0

So, that is a Data of 0, just so you can see what I'll be doing 

The first has no Data value, thats why its blank.





HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Audio

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Control

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Monitor

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Script

(Default) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Sources

(Default) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Video1

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Action

(Default) 4

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Audio

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\AudioDev

(Default) DEVICE://Default_Audio_Device

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Author

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Copyright

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Description

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Flags

(Default) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Goodbye

(Default) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\Goodbye.wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\HTTP

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\HTTPPort

(Default) 8080

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\InputFile

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Intermission

(Default) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\Intermission.wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalArch

(Default) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalFile

(Default) .wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\MBR

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\OutputFile

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Profile

(Default) Screen capture (live) for dial-up modems (28.8Kbps)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Rating

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Start

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Title

(Default)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1

(Default) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1Dev

(Default) ScreenCap://

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Welcome

(Default) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\Welcome.wmv




It may take a while, so take your time with it.

As I say, this is for WME7.1, and I haven't used it at all. Just gone thru the wizard, but haven't created anything.

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Massacher

I'm wondering if its anything to do with codecs. Are the avi or mpeg's new files, as in mpeg4 for example?

Try this one:

http://solo15.abac.com/temdant/AVI/Garfield.AVI

It looks a bit grainy, so it may not be using the newest codecs.

Just an idea 

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddie5659:_
> *Massacher
> 
> I'm wondering if its anything to do with codecs. Are the avi or mpeg's new files, as in mpeg4 for example?
> ...


it may be the codecs i am using but i doubt it. i will try encoding the garfield video u suggested. the codec i am using for the AVI files is the 'Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Codec V1'. i don't think that is the new MPEG-4 as in .mp4 codec b/c if it was it would create a video file with the extension of .mp4 wouldn't it? as for the MPEGs the video codec used is the 'MPEG Video Decoder' and the audio codec used is the 'Ligos MPEG Audio Decoder'. i prefer to using AVIs b/c MPEGs are too "lossy".

i used to use DivX to encode my videos but since version 5 came out they have the annoying DivX watermark so i don't use it and the earlier versions of DivX are crap b/c the video gets visual artifacts and graphical corruption as a result of encoding with it.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Eddie,

Thanks for the reg entries. Here are the ones I changed/added:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Video1

(Default) 1
-------------------------------
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalFile

(Default) .wmv
-------------------------------
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1

(Default) 1
-------------------------------
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1Dev

(Default) ScreenCap://
-------------------------------

However, they didn't do the trick. I restarted, but WME still won't let me choose 'Screen Capture' as a video device. Who knows what's causing the trouble.

Thanks again


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

Eddie,

i tried encoding that Garfield video that u said and the encoder still crashed, so i don't think it is the codec(s) i am using.

also the Garfield video didn't use a codec, when i checked the properties of it there was no video or audio codec used which means that the video was uncompressed.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

good news, i have found another program that lets u create Windows Media (.wmv) files. it is called Pure motion EditStudio v2.15

u can d/l it from www.puremotion.com or alternativly get it from issue 130 of PC Home magazine, on the cover CD. this is where i got it from and it is already registered as a full version so u can use it indefinetly. u may be able to get it from a library. this is where i got it from. i borrowed the CD and am going to burn the program to a blank CD along with some other useful utilites/apps 

here is a quick tutorial on how to use the program to convert an AVI file into a Windows Media (.wmv) file:

create a new project with the default settings, then click OK. (when u go to build the video select 'let me specify my own settings' and choose whatever settings u require).
Tools -> Media Files -> Add Media File

drag the file from the media files tabbed list onto a layer in the EditStudio project.

File -> Build Movie

enter a file name if u want. (not that important since u can rename it later). click next.

choose let me specify my own settings to choose whatever settings u require. or use one of the presets, it's up to u. click next.

choose the export plugin, u can select from a nice variety of plugins including the Windows Media plugin which is what we have been wanting to do since WME hasn't worked for a long while. click next.

choose the start and end times. i left it at default settings, ie. the whole video start to end. u can change it if u want only a portion of a video. click next.

choose the video settings. if u want to add copyright and author info select the 'Settings' button. choose whichever profile u require. may be called something else if u didn't choose the Windows Media plugin. click OK. click next.

choose the audio sample rate. i left it at default. click next.

click finish and sit back while the video in encoded.

it may take up to 3 hours to encode a video depending on how long it is. to give u a rough idea a 3 minute video took me about 30 mins to encode. this can vary depeding on the length, plugin chosen and speed of ur computer.

i hope this helps other people who have had trouble with WME. if it does work for u i say u don't need to use WME but it still needs to be installed to be able to encode videos b/c the plugins and profiles are obtained from it.

for a reasonably high quality video choose the 'Video for broadband NTSC (384 Kbps)' Profile. for a lower quality video choose the 'Video for single-channel ISDN (64 Kbps)' Profile. the higher the quality u choose the larger the video file will be in MBs. to give u an indication a 250MB + video in AVI format can be compressed down to around 20MBs if u use the 'Video for single-channel ISDN (64 Kbps)' Profile. the video won't be of a high quality but it is clear enough that u can see it.


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

I finally got Windows Encoder working - hope you read this Massacher as we had the same problem - its to do with the module "SubTitDS.ax" located in the System32 folder.

If you delete that file - the crash does not happen, and you can encode as normal. It worked for me - so I hope it works for you and anyone else who has had this problem.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know, zicomerc

I've had this in my mailbox for ages, but no-one is replying to my newsmessage. 

Gonna have to repost one

Arrggh, I'll be doing a duplicate 

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zicomerc:_
> *I finally got Windows Encoder working - hope you read this Massacher as we had the same problem - its to do with the module "SubTitDS.ax" located in the System32 folder.
> 
> If you delete that file - the crash does not happen, and you can encode as normal. It worked for me - so I hope it works for you and anyone else who has had this problem. *


thanx for that, i will have to try it b/c the the program i am using (EditStudio v2.15) to encode is much, much slower than WME.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

after searching for the SubTitDS.ax file, it doesn't exist on my system. i'm guessing it's a subtitle file for a software DVD player. *zicomerc*, what DVD player do u use for ur DVD drive? i use PowerDVD and the SubTitDS.ax doesn't exist on my system.


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi Massacher - the reason why i thought it was "SubTitDS.ax" file is because when i went to Event Viewer in Administrative Tools under Control Panel - I looked at the Error in more detail - it mentioned this file. I read about it - and saw that one user said to delete it - so I did - and it worked.

Whatever file it mentions for you, maybe if you delete that - it could help? A long shot but it worked for me. Something has to be obstructing the Encoder to choose MPG/AVI files.

Btw, I use Power DVD, ZoomPlayer and BSPlayer. Since I deleted that file all 3 applications still run - and Windows Encoder has been working fine.


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

This is what I got from Event Viewer under the Windows Media Encoder crash.

------
Faulting application wmenc.exe, version 9.0.0.2980, faulting module subtitds.ax, version 1.4.0.0, fault address 0x000066a2.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zicomerc:_
> *Hi Massacher - the reason why i thought it was "SubTitDS.ax" file is because when i went to Event Viewer in Administrative Tools under Control Panel - I looked at the Error in more detail - it mentioned this file. I read about it - and saw that one user said to delete it - so I did - and it worked.
> 
> Whatever file it mentions for you, maybe if you delete that - it could help? A long shot but it worked for me. Something has to be obstructing the Encoder to choose MPG/AVI files.
> ...


what's Event Viewer? i don't think that prog is available on Win98 SE.


----------



## zicomerc (Jul 25, 2003)

Event Viewer is on XP, NT or 2000 - dont think its on 98 unfortunately. This is what it looks like:

http://network.fament.com/helmig/j_helmig/nteventv.htm

Not sure if there's any alternatives available. There might be software that can debug application crashes.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zicomerc:_
> *Event Viewer is on XP, NT or 2000 - dont think its on 98 unfortunately. This is what it looks like:
> 
> http://network.fament.com/helmig/j_helmig/nteventv.htm
> ...


oh okay. so what's the prog on Win98 called that does what Event Viewer does on XP, NT or 2000.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly

Are you still having these problems? I'd love to be able to find the reason behind this, so may have another idea, but I need to ask something first.

When you added the registry keys, can you check again and see if all these are there. I use XP as well, and I've installed 7, just for this thread 

I haven't done anything with it, so its a clean install. If there are any missing, add them or change them. Make a backup of the registry prior to this. It'll be the same as before, about the Data values:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1026244#post1026244

Here goes... (Default) will be (D)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Dialogs\Welcome (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\UseWiz (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Archive (D) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Audio (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Control (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Monitor (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Script (D) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Sources (D) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Video1 (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Action (D) 4

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Audio (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\AudioDev (D) DEVICE://Default_Audio_Device

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Author

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Copyright

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Description

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Flags (D) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Goodbye (D) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\Goodbye.wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\HTTP (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\HTTPPort (D) 8080

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\InputFile

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Intermission (D) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\Intermission.wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalArch (D) 0

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalFile (D) .wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\MBR (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\OutputFile

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Profile (D) Screen capture (live) for dial-up modems (28.8Kbps)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Rating

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Start (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Title

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1 (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1Dev (D) ScreenCap://

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Welcome (D) C:\Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder\Welcome.wmv

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 0 Sort Direction (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 0 Width (D) 338

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 1 Sort Direction (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 1 Width (D) 75

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 2 Sort Direction (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 2 Width (D) 114

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 3 Sort Direction (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Column 3 Width (D) 36

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\List Dialog Origin (D) 84,108

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\List Dialog Size (D) 644,502

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Show Details (D) 1

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\ProfileMgr\Sort Column (D) 0

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry I haven't replied on this. This thread has changed so much, I just gave up on the whole thing.

Yes, I'm still having the same, original problem: I cannot select a video device (screen capture).

Wow! Thank you so much for inputing all of those registry entries! That definitely took great effort!

I compared my registry entries to yours, and adjusted mine as necessary. But unfortunately, it didn't do any good. I still cannot check the box for a video capture device. Again, this is on a system using WinXP.

Funny though, I can check the box on a computer that runs on WinMe. The WinMe computer even has the same hardware as the other. But, let's just say I don't use WinMe anymore. (I'm sure I don't have to explain that one!)

Again, thank you tremendously for your effort.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Oops I jumped the gun. All of the registry entries did not remain after starting WME 7.1.


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1 (D) 1


The data value for this reset to 0 (zero).


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1Dev (D) ScreenCap://


The data value for this reset to no entry.


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Video1 (D) 1


The data value for this reset to 0 (zero).


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalFile (D) .wmv


The data value for this reset to .wma.


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Profile (D) Screen capture (live) for dial-up modems (28.8Kbps)


The data value for this reset to Audio for CD-quality (96 Kbps stereo)

I am really perplexed on this one. MANY of the registry entries that you named were missing on my system after a clean install. I downloaded WME 7.1 from this page. Where did you download yours?

Thanks again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Gonna take a detailed look at all the files I have on my pc.

In the meantime, posted at the newsgroups again, hopefully with an answer. It may take a while to appear on Google:

http://communities.microsoft.com/Ne...034f01c3aa3b%248ff77ee0%[email protected]%3E

Sent you a PM with my email on 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly

Here's the Google thread:

http://groups.google.co.uk/groups?q=Encoding+problem+(large)&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&selm=034f01c3aa3b%248ff77ee0%24a501280a%40phx.gbl&rnum=1

eddie


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

i have found another program that can make Windows Media files. it is called Stoik video converter. u can get it here . the main downloads page is here

once u have converted ur avi file to a windows media file (.wmv) file u can use WME to encode it again and add copyright info, author, title, etc if u wish to do so


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly

If you go to the Profiles folder, and look at the files you have there, you have a three more than I have.

Now, as I haven't used mine yet, this is a bit strange. I opened all up in Notepad, and they were all readable, except for the 2 extra, and the other one was just for a different speed, but readable.

The ones I'm talking about are these:

Screen capture (live) for dial-up modems (288 Kbps)0.prx
Screen capture (live) for dial-up modems (288 Kbps).prx

WM8 Video for DSLCable Delivery (250Kbps 320x240 30fps).prx

The first two are the ones that are unreadable, and aren't in mine. The last one can be read, but not sure why its an extra one.

So, just for now, move those to another folder on the pc, say My Documents, then try again.

If not, I'll keep looking. 

I want this one Solved 

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

I moved all three, but no, that didn't work either. I still cannot chose Screen Capture. Hmmm...

Thanks again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Still looking at the files, but can we try just one more thing?

Not sure if you did this, but when you uninstall Encoder, go to the Program Files | Windows Media Components | Encoder

and delete all that is left. Also, let me know which files are left.

I'm thinking that its one of these, as when you changed the registry, and rebooted, the video entries dissapeared.

I'll take a look at any files that are left. don't delete them straight away, but send them to me at my email address. I'll compare them with mine, to see if there's a difference.

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

There aren't any files that remain after uninstalling, hidden or otherwise. However the directory \Program Files\Windows Media Components\Encoder does remain.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When the folder is left, are there any system files remaining?

In Windows Explorer | Tools | options. View tab

Untick Hide Protected Operating System Files. Apply and OK.

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> When the folder is left, are there any system files remaining?


No. The entire \Windows Media Components\Encoder file is empty.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are there anything left in the adjoining folders, or are they all empty?

If so, may have to delve even deeper........

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> Are there anything left in the adjoining folders, or are they all empty?


 Adjoining? Do you mean \Program Files\Windows Media Components? If so, then no, its empty also.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Blast 

Going to have to delve deeper on this, so watch this space....again 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Happy New Year 

Now, you say the folders are empty. Have you uninstalled WME now? If so, try entereing those Registry entries that dissapeared. I assume the other's are still there, only these ones mising from the previous post:

---------



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1 (D) 1


The data value for this reset to 0 (zero).



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Video1Dev (D) ScreenCap://


The data value for this reset to no entry.



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\View\Video1 (D) 1


The data value for this reset to 0 (zero).



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\LocalFile (D) .wmv


The data value for this reset to .wma



> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows Media Tools\Encoder\App\Properties\Wizard\Profile (D) Screen capture (live) for dial-up modems (28.8Kbps)


The data value for this reset to Audio for CD-quality (96 Kbps stereo)

-------

They're the ones that changed the last time. Then, try installing WME again, and see if the entries remain.

Though, thinking about it, all regestry entries may go on uninstall, so not 100% sure. It may be a bit timeconsuming, so its up to you.

I'm still delving thru the files here on the pc, as christmas has just finished 

back soon 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, been looking at some things, and not sure if you've uninstalled WME yet or not.

If you haven't, before you try the above, can you see if you have these files:

wmsdmoe.dll
wmadmoe.dll
wmv8dmoe.dll
wmvdmoe.dll

They should all be in the System32 folder.

If you do, can you send me a copy of each to my email again.

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

I replied to your request to your email on Jan 3.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks, got the email. Was trying to see if they were the reason.

I'm sending you an email now, with my files. These haven't been touched, so just more yours to another folder, copy mine into the System32 folder, and see if that helps.

Also, you said that you have just re-installed. Were the files there after the uninstallation?

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curly

Did those files work? Saw that you got my email, just curious 

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to reply. I ran into some trouble.

After replacing my files with yours, WME wouldn't start at all! The mouse icon momentarily changed to busy, then returned to normal. The only thing that I see is "WMEnc.exe" running in the Processes section of Task Manager.

I replaced the files I received from you with my original files, but WME still won't run. Restarted the computer -- no joy. I even tried removing WME completely, then reinstalling.

I'm at a complete loss now.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that 

Has re-installing WME with the original files put it back to the same state that this thread started with? I've since uninstalled mine, but will reinstall it again in a minute. Just deleted the folder that was left in the Program Files.

Did you do that when you re-installed? 

I'll re-read thru the entire thread tomorow night, and see what I can see.

I've just installed a Geforce 3, so we'll see if its the video card that may be causing this.

Oh, and as a side note, Massacher, are you still having the problems at the beginning?

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just downloaded it again, and installed it, and it looks different to the one before.

So, if you uninstall it, then delete the folder in Windows Explorer:

program Files\Windows Media Component\Encoder

Delete the Encoder folder.

Then, re-download it, and install it and you'll see what I mean.

It may help

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just bumping this up, in case you missed it.

eddie


----------



## kthe5 (Jun 26, 2004)

Hello,

I was reading this thread with intrest as I had *exactly* the same problem - select a MPG in WME, it sulks then crashes. I managed to fix it by removing the file 'tmdly.ax' from \windows\system. zicomerc gave me the pointer to looking in the event viewer, thanks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, kthe5

Thanks for the input. Hopefully, it'll help solve this problem 

Regards

eddie


----------



## jpczap (Oct 27, 2004)

Has there ever been a solution to this error message. I've been trying to encode MPG to WMV in WME 7. Used to work a month ago. Now it won't encode MPG or AVI, only WMV. 

WMENC caused an invalid page fault in
module WMESRCWP.DLL at 0167:5400a6e0


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

My goodness me, I forgot about this one. We tried all sorts of things, but it hasn't worked for anyone 

Have you had a good read of this thread, in particular to the error? Curly was having problems with the selection of Video from the drop-down menu.

Have you got the latest version? I mentioned above that I got the new version to help on this, and there were different files involved.

Would love to get an answer for someone on this one 

Regards

eddie


----------



## jpczap (Oct 27, 2004)

I am using Windows Media Encoder version 7.01.00.3055
I don't believe there is another version for Windows 98, which I'm using.
I've tried renaming the WMESRCWP.DLL file that is causing the crash or moving it as suggested. When I do the "File to Create" box in the encoder will show the file to be converted but without the wmv extension. When I try to add wmv to the end of the filename the encoder will indicate that my mpg file is an unsupported media file. I've tried various mpg files and get the same message.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets look at some things I looked at with Massacher. It may work for you, as its the same version of Windows.

Go to Run and type DXDIAG
In the first tab will be the version

Is it the same type of error mesage:



> WMENC caused an invalid page fault in
> module WMESRCWP.DLL at 0167:5400a6e0.
> Registers:


Which version of Internet Explorer have you got? To find out, go to About | Help, and post the full number, eg: 6.0.2800.1106 etc

Also, lets see whats running:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, are you getting this problem:



> i can browse to a file i want to encode but as soon as i click on the file and then on the open button the program performs an illegal operation. is the browse button greyed out for u Curly?


Are you using the wizard to encode the files? Also, have you tried a different file extension, other than mpg?

Have you tried using it in SafeMode?

When you renamed the file to WMESRCWP.OLD, what error's did you get then? Also, rightclick on the actual WMESRCWP.DLL file, and choose properties, Version tab. What is the version?

Just trying to get a full picture on this problem 

*Curly, if you're reading this still, would like to know where you are on this *

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Eddie, 

Wow you're still working on this! Honestly, I stopped trying log ago. But since you're still trying, I'll start at it again.

I'll have to reinstall everything. So it may take me a few hours, maybe even a day or two. But I'll get back to you! 

Thanks


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

I installed WME 7.1. Amazingly enough, I can now select video capture devices -- I can check the box to select them. I have no idea why things changed now. I didn't change my hardware or my software settings. Perhaps it was the XP SP2 update ...?

However, I keep getting an error when finishing the Wizard. For video device I select "Defaut video device", the only thing available. But when finishing the session, an error pops up: "Cannot open specified video capture device because it is in use right now 0xC00D1B64". Strange. I'm only trying to do a screen capture. Of course it's in use... This happens with both WME 7.1 & 9. However, I prefer not to use 9 because it loads down my system.

I played with it for several minutes, but couldn't figure it out. I'm not finding any solution to this through microsoft.com.

Thanks again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya Curly

Sorry for the late reply, had a bad migrain last Sunday, and had an interview this week, so needed to be off the pc to get myself well 

Not much to find on that error number, except for a few short things. Do you have the encoder embedded in a Windows project, an MFC project, for example?

What happens if you reboot from shutdown, and try it. Does it work then?

Soooo close in marking this one Solved, but obviously there are others with problems, but can still work on them in this one, as they all seem to be linked somehow 

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> Sorry for the late reply, had a bad migrain last Sunday, and had an interview this week, so needed to be off the pc to get myself well


How terrible! I get them myself from time to time. They can be quite crippling. I feel for you.



> Do you have the encoder embedded in a Windows project, an MFC project, for example?


I really don't understand what that means, so probably not. I'm just running it straight as-is.



> What happens if you reboot from shutdown, and try it. Does it work then?


I just installed a new hard drive and moved everything over to it -- the OS and everything. Now I can run through the setup wizard of WME and select to screen capture. However, after starting the encoding session, a it displays a blue screen with "(Not Supported)" for input, "(Not Encoding) for output.

This is quite puzzling. Why does WME now let me choose Screen Capture as a video input when it wouldn't for the longest time? And now why does it generate those two errors?

(On a side note, the techguy site is running -->really, really<-- slow.)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks, feeling better now 

For the error:0xC00D1B64, is that the full number, or are you missing a letter off the end, like L?

Do you have any custom codecs installed? 

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry for the huge delay in replying. I never received an email notifying me of your response.

The 0xC00D1B64 may indeed have been 0xC00D1B64L. I really can't remember, and it doesn't generate now that I've switched HD's.

No. I don't believe I have any custom codecs installed--none that I've deliberately installed, at least. I have WMP 10, QuickTime 6.5.2, and iTunes 4.7.042 (which I believe uses QuickTime). Would they have installed anything? I don't know. But then again, I the encoding problems remain when I remove both QuickTime and iTunes.

Other than what comes standard on XP with SP2, these two are the only media-type applications that I have installed. I've never installed any stand-alone codecs.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's okay, it seems that all notifications are playing up for some reason 

Just go to UserCP at the top of any page, and click on Subscriptions. Tick all, then using the drop-down menu, choose Instant email notification.

You say you've switched hardDrives. Does it now fully work, or is it just the following error only:

blue screen with "(Not Supported)" for input, "(Not Encoding) for output.

I'm thinking it is, from your previous reply. As for that initial error, this is what it meant, if you're curious:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/wmencode/htm/errorcodes.asp

Near the bottom, but it tells you that anyway on the error you got 

Anyway, back to this bit.

The reason why it may be letting you to do the screen caputure could be due to the new hardDrive. Not sure why, but something that we couldn't find in the registry, or a file may have been corrupt.

Does the error appear straight away, or does it happen over a bit of time? If the latter, and I've had to copy/paste this as its a popup, you can do this:



> You can monitor the main window of Windows Media Encoder as you are encoding. The window has five panels and one window that display information about the session. The General tab of the Monitor panel displays information such as elapsed time, CPU load, and remaining disk space. On the Video panel, you can view the pre-encoded content, the encoded output, or both, to check on the content quality. For more information about the Windows Media Encoder user interface, see Windows Media Encoder Help.


It may show where this may be going wrong. Also, lets see if you have all the actual codecs installed, as in Microsofts:

1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Click Sounds, Speech, and Audio Devices. 
3. Click Sounds and Audio Devices. 
4. Click the Hardware tab. 
5. In the Devices box, click Video Codecs, and then click Properties.

The Video Codec Properties dialog box opens.

6. In the Video Codec Properties dialog box, click the Properties tab

What are the codecs that you have in there?

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

> You say you've switched hardDrives. Does it now fully work, or is it just the following error only:
> 
> blue screen with "(Not Supported)" for input, "(Not Encoding) for output.


I can go through the entire setup, along with choosing a video device. The problem happens after pressing Start--the blue screen things happen.



> Does the error appear straight away, or does it happen over a bit of time?


If I understand your question correctly, I think my above reply answers that. It only happens after I start encoding.

I could follow the details in the cut-and-paste quote you gave. I'm not seeing any details that seem out of the ordinary. The video panel does show "Not supported". But everything else seems normal.



> What are the codecs that you have in there?


They are:

Cinepak Codec by Radius Inc.
Indeo codec by Intel
iyuv_32.dll
Microsoft RLE Codec
Microsoft Video 1
msh261.drv
msh263.drv
msyuv.dll
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec
tsbyuv.dll

Thanks again.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, I may have an idea, but as always create a restore point:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx

The one main codec that you have missing in there, which I have on Win2000 as well, and I haven't upgraded, is this one:

Microsoft Windows Media Video 9 VCM

And this is about it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/codecs/vcm/faq.aspx

Ignore the fact that it says 9series, as I don't have version 9, still good old 6.4 WMP, and proud of it 

Anyway, this is what Q1 says:



> What is it?
> 
> The Windows Media® Video 9 VCM codec is a stand-alone codec package that uses our legacy codec interface and provides two key benefits:
> Windows Media Video 9 VCM codec enables encoding enthusiasts who use legacy versions of video editing applications to encode and decode Windows Media Video 9-based content using file containers such as AVI.
> ...


This may be why its not working on the encoding side. This is where to get it from:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/codecs/vcm.aspx

So, before you install it, create the restore point, just in case. It may/may not help in thie exact case, but if you expereince any problems with it, just go back a point.

*keeping my fingers crossed* 

eddie


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Eddie,

You did it! It actually works now!

This is fantastic. Not so much _that I can now use WME_, but that we got a problem fixed. So, are the Replies and Viewed counts for this thread a record? 

After what? One year eight months we can now mark this thread as solved?

Thank you for sticking with it!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You don't want to see the dance I just did around the room 

This is the longest thread, in time, I've worked on. I've worked on one for 14 pages, and that didn't include some messages flying back and forth from the Private Messengers:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=65399

But, yes, its a record for the length of time 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

learnt many things along the way on this one as well 

As for sticking with it, I hate leaving a thread unless the user doesn't reply back, or says its Formated 

eddie


----------

